# FR: at which we stayed



## iaatf

Can someone please tell me if this sentence is ok and if I am using à laquelle properly -
Les Carmes était la première chambre d'hôte à laquelle nous avons séjourné.
I am saying that Les Carmes was the first B&B at which we stayed.
Thanks.


----------



## Laürenar

Les Carmes était la première chambre d'hôte dans laquelle nous avons séjourné.


----------



## delf4

Actually you have to write Les Carmes étai*ent*...because it's a plurial


----------



## Laürenar

Mea culpa, I wonder how I did to miss that one, probably too much focused on the question.
I was also wondering whether subjonctive wouldn't fit well for the second verb.
_
Les Carmes étaient la première chambre d'hôte dans laquelle nous *avons*__
séjourné.

_Or

_Les Carmes étaient la première chambre d'hôte dans laquelle nous *ayons*
séjourné.

_I suppose both are good, but if a specialist of subjonctive rules is around, I'd be glad to have a full explanation for this case.


----------



## iaatf

Actually you have to write Les Carmes étaient...because it's a plurial

Even though that is the name of the B&B and it was only one place?


----------



## Laürenar

Yes, plural seems necessary here.
If you want to avoid it you could say:

_« Les Carmes » était le nom de la première chambre d'hôte dans laquelle nous avons__ séjourné.

_Here, singular is mandatory according to me.

Edit2: for the original sentence, I finally think it's correct in plural but other opinions would be welcome.


----------



## iaatf

But I would never say in english: Les Carmes were the first B&B...
I would say: Les Carmes was the first B&B...


----------



## Maître Capello

The plural would *not* be correct. It is definitely:

_« Les Carmes » *était* la première chambre d'hôtes où nous avons séjourné._


----------



## iaatf

Thanks for clearing that up.
So would "où nous avons séjourné" be better than "dans laquelle nous avons séjourné"?


----------



## Punky Zoé

iaatf said:


> Thanks for clearing that up.
> So would "où nous avons séjourné" be better than "dans laquelle nous avons séjourné"?


Hi
Not better, just more simple !


----------



## Maître Capello

iaatf said:


> So would "où nous avons séjourné" be better than "dans laquelle nous avons séjourné"?


No, both are fine.


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> The plural would *not* be correct. It is definitely:
> _« Les Carmes » *était* la première chambre d'hôtes où nous avons séjourné._


 
Dans cet exemple précis, je pense comme toi. Ça devient évident si on inverse : _La première chambre d'hôtes où nous avons séjourné était « Les Carmes ». _

Mais ce n'est pas toujours le cas. En général, on doit accorder le verbe avec le nom qui suit l'article. 





> Si une raison sociale commence par un article (avec une majuscule initiale), le verbe s'accorde avec le nom qui suit, qu’il s’agisse d’un élément générique ou non. Notons qu'on peut, au besoin, contracter cet article, comme dans la dernière phrase des exemples ci-dessous. Raison sociale (avec exemples)


 
PS: au Québec un B&B est un gîte touristique ou un café-couette


----------



## itka

iaatf said:


> Can someone please tell me if this sentence is ok and if I am using à laquelle properly -
> Les Carmes était la première chambre d'hôte à laquelle nous avons séjourné.
> I am saying that Les Carmes was the first B&B at which we stayed.
> Thanks.



I won't use "Les Carmes" as a subject.
 I'd say : "Le gîte _'Les Carmes'_ est le premier dans lequel nous avons séjourné".

I think "être" should be in present tense. It is still the first B&B...
The sujbunctive would be correct as well (dans lequel nous ayons séjourné) but I prefer the indicative, considering that the fact (to stay) is done without any doubt.


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> I won't use "Les Carmes" as a subject.
> I'd say : "Le gîte _'Les Carmes'_ est le premier dans lequel nous avons séjourné".
> 
> I think "être" should be in present tense. It is still the first B&B...


 
This version gets my vote.  though I prefer _où_ to _dans lequel_ - I like short. I agree entirely about present tense.
I actually felt like correcting it, but since nobody else did, I assumed I was wrong.


----------

